# Notice



## Muldoon (Sep 26, 2017)

Won't be long now before deer season opens up for all of us and this forum has been quite dead lately! Maybe you fellows won't mind posting what you've taken with some photos and I'd doubly like to ask the guys that are shooting BP and PRB to give us your luck aka feedback!

Best of luck and good hunting!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2017)

Muldoon said:


> Won't be long now before deer season opens up for all of us and this forum has been quite dead lately! Maybe you fellows won't mind posting what you've taken with some photos and I'd doubly like to ask the guys that are shooting BP and PRB to give us your luck aka feedback!
> 
> Best of luck and good hunting!



Howdy. Just popped in here and saw your post and figured I'd jump in. Don't have any pictures handy of past kills as Im on my laptop. 

I havent hunted hardly anything at all in a few years due to some pretty serious/annoying  health issues. But Im heck bent to get back out this year. Cant bow hunt anymore but I can sure bust a cap.

Ive owned and shot quite a few MLs but the last few years I did ML I was shooting a T/C White Mtn Carbine 50  cal. Maxi Ball 370 gr seated on 80 gr Pyrodex.

I have a TC Hawkens that I used to shoot as a bench gun quite a bit. PRB over 70 gr Pyrodex.

Just today I got out my T/C Black Mtn Magnum and tried 370, and 320 gr Maxi Balls over 80-100 gr Pyrodex, but it liked a 350 gr Maxi Hunter over 80 gr Pyrodex the best.

I havent shot this rifle that much. It has some interesting features in a way. 1:28 twist and fiber optic open sights. The fast twist I think is a plus for conicals. I know off a rest my last three were within an inch or so of each other at 50 yards today. Im happy with that, so this is what I'll ML with this year I guess. Ive never shot at one over about 50 yds anyway. 

Best I remember they marketed these things with the 1:28 for conicals, sabots and I believe it'll handle three Pyro pellets (150 gr I think).

I guess the idea was to get some of the benefits of the newer inlines but still be a sidelock.

Ive never tried the pellets or sabots or anything. Nothing against them at all! Its just for me I prefer loose powder (Pyro) and Maxis or Buffalo bullets etc and a sidelock.

I haven been able to deer hunt since 2009 I believe. Im ready to do what i can this year. Good luck to all!


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 29, 2017)

I've taken 15 deer with a black powder rifle during the 1 week season here in Ga, since I've started using one in 2010. I see only a small percentage take advantage of the ol smokepole here in GA, compared to numbers else where. But I enjoy the extra time in the woods. I don't come into this section but every so often but I'm sitting on go for that opening morning wearing an orange vest An ready to rock one with the .50cal. I'll see if I got a picture saved from opening day last year.





Opening Evening last year, 11th deer I saw. 100gr (777) Winchester .209 (777) primer. TC Omega 250gr Hornady SST. 110yd shot she carried it around 50yds.


----------



## deermaster13 (Oct 2, 2017)

This one with 54 Hawken with PRB over 75 grains of pyrodex.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 6, 2017)

*re:*

Here's a couple with BH209.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 10, 2017)

My 2015 M/L buck.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Piedmont NWR 2013

 54 Ca,.Lyman Great Plains Hunter
535 Grain No Excuses Bullet
90 grains Goes 2 F


----------



## snuffy (Oct 10, 2017)

2011 Monroe County.

Same load as above.


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Oct 16, 2017)

Took yesterday morning, patch and round ball, open sights, traditional


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 24, 2017)

Taken this morning 11/24/2017, small 8 point.
.54 caliber flintlock that I built nearly 20 years ago.
.530 round ball, 75 grains 3fg, .015 patch.
Ball took the top of the heart and lungs. Ran 25 yards before the first drop of blood. Made maybe 30 yards after before piling up.


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 24, 2017)

*Photos*

You men doing good! Keep 'em coming!

Hope all had a HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## buttplate (Nov 29, 2017)

Well my report is not as good but I love to shoot my MLs. 

I got off a quick shot with my CVA Optima pistol at a big old black hog a couple weeks back, no excuses, just missed.

I will be carrying it when I am in the woods just in case!!!!


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 29, 2017)

I'll play. 

Going to be sidelined most of this season with shoulder issues, but here's some pics from seasons past. 

My big goofball GSP with some quail taken with an original Belgian 12ga percussion gun. 






My super serious Drahthaar and some flintlock fowler quail. 12ga, don't remember load. 





Also some snipe.  





.50 PRB, 90gr Goex FFFG.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear you got shoulder problems Supercracker. But I can relate. I have impingemint problems in both shoulders. It's worse in the arm that supports the rifles forend. It makes shooting offhand really tough, I have to hold way down the stock with the arm extended to make a decent shot. I try to set up my hunting spots with rests of some kind. I have a prescription for x-rays I need to see about getting them done.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 30, 2017)

That second photo with god, gun & quail is a great capture.


----------



## Muldoon (Dec 26, 2017)

*Had one day......*

to hunt this buck before having to depart for home! Son's BIL killed him ten days later! I knew he was in my area but was a no show for me! Killed with a bow!



Untitled by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 7, 2018)

*Here you go Muldoon*

Flintlock doe shot 9:35 AM 1/7/2018, with my .54 flintlock. .530 round ball, 75 grains 3fg.


----------



## bacon6 (Jan 9, 2018)

Got to tell this story. Several years ago during bow season we discovered a persimmon tree loaded full of well persimmons so I decided to put a camera watching it so I come back a few days later to put out the cam. I have it kind of pushed back into a briar thicket 25’ from the tree, after year setting the cam up I decided to clean up under the tree a bit with my machete so I’d get better pics, well while doing this I felt a sting then another suddenly I realized I was being attacked by yellow jackets, after the RUN back to the truck and some 15-16 stings later I gathered myself to drive home, as I started to leave I remembered I didn’t turn on the cam, oops slowly back in and turned it on. After letting it sit a couple weeks I slipped in and pulled card, one nice buck and 2 coyotes on a regular basis. Well finally got the wind right on last evening of muzzleloader season so I slipped in hoping for a shot at even a yote well much too my surprise at last light in comes the buck, just had to name him Yellow Jacket, taken with my Knight Disc Extreme


----------



## oppthepop (Jan 12, 2018)

Some beautiful pics! The buck in my avatar is my ML kill from 2017. Not a traditional rifle like you guys are showing here, but an old original Knight "Disc" i got many years ago.


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 17, 2018)

Really good post.


----------

